# soap nuts?



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i was looking for a biodegradble detergent and came across this. http://www.wildernessfamilynaturals.com/soap_nuts_faq.htm#comefrom


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

im sure somebody must have heard of them.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Dreamy - Neat stuff! I've never heard of soap nuts, personally. I'll keep the site bookmarked, as I just picked up enough detergent to last us several months...


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i just bought some ill let you know how they turn out.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes! Please do! I'm interested...


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

me too. i didn't do anything for earth day so i made that my contribution.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Wow, this is cool Dreamy, thanks for the link!!
I have to use bio-degradables since I have a septic. I'll have to try these out!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i should be getting mine tuesday so ill let you all know how they work. im dying to know myself. glad i could help.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

got them today i plan on trying them out either tommrow or thursday. ill let you know how they work out.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, Dreamy. I'm anxious to know how they work out!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

me too. ill be trying them out tommrow so i let you know then.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

tried the nuts. clothes are nice and soft.:goodjob:


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Dreamy - Ooooooh. Nice. Looks like they are on my wish list. Thanks!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

welcome. ive got a wish list a mile long.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ive been using my soap nuts all week and ive got to say they rock!:rock:
my clothes are soft and bright! i can't get over how cool they are. i know this sounds silly but this is the cleaning forum.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I had never heard of them either. Very interesting! I'm kind of confused on how you use them. You put them in a bag? Do you use them over and over again?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Karen said:


> I had never heard of them either. Very interesting! I'm kind of confused on how you use them. You put them in a bag? Do you use them over and over again?


yup they come with a little cotton bag put 4 nuts in and your good to go. i wash in cold water so i use them 3 times and then in to the compost pile they go.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Here are some reviews about soap nuts on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/review/produc...cm_cr_acr_txt?_encoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

One reviewer pointed out that they're expensive but you don't have to use fabric softener so it saves money. I don't use fabric softener anyway because of the toxic chemicals (I use dryer balls) so soap nuts do seem expensive to me. Compared to homemade laundry soap anyway.

I'd like to grow my own tree of them though!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

they are expensive but i like things that are green and these are. i just like the idea of soap growing on trees, plus i can add them to my pile.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

There is an American counterpart to this tree, it's called the Soapberry tree and you can get them on the National Arbor Foundation site - so you can grow your own!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

OUVickie said:


> There is an American counterpart to this tree, it's called the Soapberry tree and you can get them on the National Arbor Foundation site - so you can grow your own!


wow thanks im going to give this a try someday. that sounds like fun. who else can say their soap grows on trees?


----------



## kiwirach (May 19, 2008)

hi everyone, my second post here....

i've been using soapnuts for about a month now and so far so good!!. they seem to be very versatile as well.....on another forum i visit people boil up the nuts to make shampoo, dishwashing liquid and a general cleaner. i'm about to try them as shampoo, as i have enough used ones now to boil up a batch.

value you for money me thinks(didnt click on the link for the US site....mine cost me about $14 and that will last me several months).....use in several washes, then boil up to make other cleaning items.

just a note...if anyone tries this....it seems people boil up 1/2 used nuts and 1/2 fresh nuts.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

kiwirach said:


> hi everyone, my second post here....
> 
> i've been using soapnuts for about a month now and so far so good!!. they seem to be very versatile as well.....on another forum i visit people boil up the nuts to make shampoo, dishwashing liquid and a general cleaner. i'm about to try them as shampoo, as i have enough used ones now to boil up a batch.
> 
> ...


thanks for postong this its great to know someone else is using soap nuts a liking them too. i did'nt know you could boil them for shampoo going to try that next.:sing:


----------



## kiwirach (May 19, 2008)

Dreamy said:


> thanks for postong this its great to know someone else is using soap nuts a liking them too. i did'nt know you could boil them for shampoo going to try that next.:sing:


i'll post a link to the forum thread i got the information from so you can get the exact recipe.

heres the thread from the 'Its not easy being Green' forum in the Uk.
the recipe is near the bottom of page 2.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks!


----------

